# nursery place



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

to anyone who can help!!!

we have found an amazing nursery for out little boy he is three so due funding but they say they don't have any funded only places so would have to pay for additional hours too be able to have a place. can they do that? or due to him being looked after just be able to have a place?? 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

No, they can't do that. If you only want to use the 15hrs that is up to you. Nurseries cannot make you pay for extra hours just to secure a place. Some nurseries don't accept the funding at all but that is a different matter.
Lo background doesn't matter as all 3yr old are entitled to 15hrs free childcare.
However most nurseries are open all year round and the funding is only for 38weeks ie termtime. Not many nurseries will hold the places over the school holidays and not expect to receive payment. In other words during school holidays you would have to pay for lo nursery place.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Nurseries can say what their minimum acceptable hours a week per child are though. For example ours will only take children for at least a day and a half a week. 
Could it be a general minimum commitment from you they are talking about - whether funded or not?

Good luck. 
I didn't know some nurseries didn't accept the funding! Eek - I was assuming we could use it with ours and was looking forward to the financial help. We haven't told nursery he is adopted and were only going to do so as part of arranging this funding so will now try to find out if they accept it w/o telling them initially. 

Gettina


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Our local children's centre had a list of all the nurseries in the area which accepted two year funding


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Somebody posted a great link to a list of all nursery places that accept funding. I will try and find the thread x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Our LO was at a nursery that did it too. They have to provide a certain percentage of funded places but nothing beyond that. If they have already filled those places then they are within their rights to offer only pay places, from my understanding. 
Our LO started receiving a funded 2yr old place at this nursery and they discounted the amount from the bill (as separate account for 2yr funding and 3yr funding), however their hourly rate was higher than the government pay anyhow so we still had to pay a fortune. We moved him to a more local nursery that accepted full funding as soon as we were able.

Hope you find a solution!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

gettina said:


> I didn't know some nurseries didn't accept the funding! Eek - I was assuming we could use it with ours and was looking forward to the financial help. We haven't told nursery he is adopted and were only going to do so as part of arranging this funding so will now try to find out if they accept it w/o telling them initially.


Master C's creche (which is attached to Mr C's work) accepts the three year old funding which is available to every child but not the two year old funding. It's something to do with this being for vulnerable children so if other local nurseries were over subscribed they may be forced to allow other eligible children in their creche. And as they're a creche just for employees this could open up a world of pain safeguarding-wise.

It was pretty disappointing as we were expecting a nice discount off the fees but it wasn't worth is moving him to somewhere that did that it as its just so convenient


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm reading this thread green with envy. In Wales we receive no funding at all at the age of 2 but the term aft their third birthday they get a year's part time nursery place in a school. You can't transfer these hours and most schools are not offering any wrap around care to support so it really is a bind. Our family can't help which means I either leave work until he has a full time place (not an option) or we pay someone to collect and look after him. He is thriving in nursery and we feel a child minder environment wouldn't be stimulating enough for him. So we really are stuck.

We have worked out that it would only be a few hundred pound more to send him to a private school which would provide care till 5 o clock and meals as opposed to carrying on with our current private nursery for afternoons only. Rediculous!


----------

